# Boot Advice



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.skis.com/product/109062/Tecnica+Attiva+V2+6+Ultra+fit+Women%27s+Ski+Boots


http://www.skis.com/product/109057/Tecnica+Attiva+V2+8+Ultra+Fit+Women's+Ski+Boots




We got Randi some new boots this past fall, but they were not fit right and they just are not working for her. Way too much movement in the heel. So it is time to get her some new boots. We stopped at Ski Market in Avon on the way home from work to try on some boots. After about an hour, numerous pairs of boots & one really great salesman she found a pair she really liked that fit her perfect. They are a pair of Technica Attiva V2 6’s, the first link above. The shop also has the next Technica boot higher in the series, the Attiva V2 8 but not in her size. The saleman told us that the two pair of boot are very similar with the only real difference in the flex rating. The V2 6 have a flex rating of 70 and are listed as boots for skiers level 3 thru 5. The V2 8 have a flex rating of 80 and are listed as a boot for skiers level 4 thru 6. Both Randi’s and my feeling is that she should get the V2 8’s as she could grow into them. Ski Market has a pair in her size in a shop in RI and are having them shipped to the Avon store so she can try them on. 

What do you guys think? I know nothing about flex ratings or skill levels. Randi is high level intermediate skier who is just getting into skiing bumps, moguls and the trees.


Marc, I am waiting for a graph & diagram:wink:


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

You should post this up in Jeff's thread. 

FWIW, my wife just picked-up the Attiva M10. Same as the ones your wife is looking at, just a higher-volume. So far, so good. I know she absolutely wouldn't want anything with less flex. But then again, she spends her time on the groomers, and usually is cruising with the wee-one.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul, what thread are you refering to?


----------



## Paul (Feb 26, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/17325-2007-08-resident-boot-fitter-thread.html

Oops, sorry, forgot


----------



## jack97 (Feb 26, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> What do you guys think? I know nothing about flex ratings or skill levels. Randi is high level intermediate skier who is just getting into skiing bumps, moguls and the trees.



What I've been hearing is that expert bumpers don't want a stiff boot. They want a softer flex maybe like one or two levels below a race boot. Another thing is a boot with lots of forward lean or forward cuff. This helps in maintaining shin pressure and getting off the backseat. The guys who post at BMM's forum all go for lange (they have alot of forward lean), anywhere from a 90 to 100 flex rating, I think the langes can go up to 120. I don't think the flex rating and forward lean is consistent from vendor to vendor. 

That's what I recalled but my knoggin has hit the bumps too many times this year  :dunce:

Oh yeah, if you don't like langes try dalbello (sp?), they have intermediate model which have softer/more flex with adjustment for cuff lean and heel ramp. Again, the later features helps in getting off the backseat.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Another thing is a boot with lots of forward lean or forward cuff. This helps in maintaining shin pressure and getting off the backseat.



That's what I used to think until I went to a boot fitter. I had the spoilers set for max forward lean and he took me the completely opposite direction. Took out the spoilers added padding in front of the tongue and then put lifters under the toes to balance me. If your balance is too far forward it causes you stick your butt out to compensate and puts you in the backseat. I feel much more comfortable in my position now and am skiing better and getting faster times in racing as well. Women have different centers of gravity than men, but the same rules apply. A booster strap will give you good shin pressure if you feel you don't have enough.

I would get the stiffer boot though. It will last you longer. Then go out and get a balancing. :grin:


----------



## jack97 (Feb 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's what I used to think until I went to a boot fitter. I had the spoilers set for max forward lean and he took me the completely opposite direction. Took out the spoilers added padding in front of the tongue and then put lifters under the toes to balance me. If your balance is too far forward it causes you stick your butt out to compensate and puts you in the backseat. I feel much more comfortable in my position now and am skiing better and getting faster times in racing as well. Women have different centers of gravity than men, but the same rules apply. A booster strap will give you good shin pressure if you feel you don't have enough.
> 
> I would get the stiffer boot though. It will last you longer. Then go out and get a balancing. :grin:



I can understand that for racing, going stiff as well as a more cuff neutral. But the advice was for mogul skiing and the consideration is slightly different, the start of the turn is done with a taller stance, thus the tendency to stick the butt out should be less. And from this taller stance you want get that shin pressure on to the dh ski. Another thing that bumpers constantly work on is getting the hips forward instead of hunching over with the back to weight that dh ski. The saying is push the bush or stick the dick.

Also, when you start to use more absorption and eventually into deeper absorption, you want the forward lean in the boots just to maintain balance during this position. Again, max absorption is not a consideration in the alpine racing scene.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 26, 2008)

jack97 said:


> The guys who post at BMM's forum all go for lange (they have alot of forward lean), anywhere from a 90 to 100 flex rating, I think the langes can go up to 120. I don't think the flex rating and forward lean is consistent from vendor to vendor.
> 
> That's what I recalled but my knoggin has hit the bumps too many times this year  :dunce:



OK, I am losing my memory.... the bumpers at BMM's site go anywhere from a lange 90 -120 flex. Lange maxes out on the flex at 150. 

Damn.... too many hits on those icy bumps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I can understand that for racing, going stiff as well as a more cuff neutral. But the advice was for mogul skiing and the consideration is slightly different, the start of the turn is done with a taller stance, thus the tendency to stick the butt out should be less. And from this taller stance you want get that shin pressure on to the dh ski. Another thing that bumpers constantly work on is getting the hips forward instead hunch over with the back to weight that dh ski. The saying is push the bush or stick the dick.



Yea, but they're talking about an intermediate/advanced boot and going stiffer here is better for the long run. And although Greg's got them addicted to the Sundown bumps, she would be better off with a more neutral position for all round skiing. Something with a removeable/adjustable spoiler would be good. That way you can increase your forward lean when bumping it up. Just my $.02.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dalbello's intermediate boots have lots of adjustments; flex, forward lean and heel ramp. And sorry I don't buy into a stiff and cuff neutral boot for all around skiing, seems to groomer/race centric.




wa-loaf said:


> And although Greg's got them addicted to the Sundown bumps,....


 I think you're one of the few who missed out on Greg's mind meld initiation when you registered into this site.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2008)

jack97 said:


> And sorry I don't buy into a stiff and cuff neutral boot for all around skiing, seems to groomer/race centric.



Not talking about a stiff cuff, the question was for intermediate type boots. In this case getting the stiffer (not race or even expert stiff) will be more useful as the skill level goes up. 

Skiing with the neutral stance has made me more comfortable in the bumps and crud as well. I don't ski with a particularly stiff boot. With Nordicas the race boots are 150 and I'm in a 120 flex.



jack97 said:


> I think you're one of the few who missed out on Greg's mind meld initiation when you registered into this site.



I only like groomers for racing and when there is nothing else to ski. I'd rather be in the bumps, trees, and whenever possible the pow. I drink the bump koolaid, but i can rip GS turns too and can be happy on the groomers if there are no other options.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Skiing with the neutral stance has made me more comfortable in the bumps and crud as well.



Lemaster's skiers edge has a section on forward lean consideration. He shows a montage of a bumper and why they want more forward lean when they get into the absorption part pf the turn. 



wa-loaf said:


> ..I don't ski with a particularly stiff boot. With Nordicas the race boots are 150 and I'm in a 120 flex....



Is that about two-three level below the stiffest boot?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 26, 2008)

I think we've officially hijacked the thread



jack97 said:


> Lemaster's skiers edge has a section on forward lean consideration. He shows a montage of a bumper and why they want more forward lean when they get into the absorption part pf the turn.



I'd be interested to read more if you have a link. I'm speaking more from what I learned in boot fitting and personal experience. And you are more focused on the bump aspect here than I am.




jack97 said:


> Is that about two-three level below the stiffest boot?



I have the Hot Rods which are based on the Doberman Shell. They're considered a high-performance freeride boot. The full on races are 150s and then the "citizen" race is a 130.  The Speedmachine 14, which is more comfy and has more bells and whistles is adjustable from 120 - 130 and is the "front side" expert boot.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 26, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Lemaster's skiers edge has a section on forward lean consideration. He shows a montage of a bumper and why they want more forward lean when they get into the absorption part pf the turn.





wa-loaf said:


> I'd be interested to read more if you have a link. I'm speaking more from what I learned in boot fitting and personal experience. And you are more focused on the bump aspect here than I am.



The link is to the book. Its cheap and fill with good stuff. 

http://www.amazon.com/Skiers-Edge-R...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1204086785&sr=8-1

btw, I'm done with the hijack, I need my beauty rest.


----------



## RISkier (Feb 27, 2008)

My only real advice is that I'd really think about going to someone like Jeff Bokem for a fitting.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

NVM, guys. I'll take this q over to ski diva.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> NVM, guys. I'll take this q over to ski diva.



Well, I guess they're your boots . . .

Anyway, find what works for you, not what a bunch of dudes think is right. :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd go with the stiffer boot.  It's not like we're talking about anything near race boot stiffness here.  Then again Randi isn't exactly heavy so I don't know how much stiffness is going to be too much for her to flex.  She's gonna want something that she can flex while absorbing the bumps.  I'd see just how stiff the stiffer ones are in comparison to the less stiff ones and if they seem like she can still flex em then go with the stiffer ones...

Also keep in mind that flex ratings are manufacturer specific, in other words 120 flex Tecnica isn't necessarily the same as 120 flex Nordica..


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

The only advice I can offer is to try them out side by side and compare.  Then again, remember that my boots suck and don't fit right.  So take my advice for what it's worth...


----------



## hammer (Feb 27, 2008)

RISkier said:


> My only real advice is that I'd really think about going to someone like Jeff Bokem for a fitting.


Go with a pro...make it to Concord and see Jeff if you can.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 27, 2008)

Did she try on other boot models as well?  It's a good practice to try on several boots from different manufacturers (at the same time - one on each foot) to determine which one fits your foot the best.  If you only tried on those 2 models, you may be missing out on a boot that fits you better.  

Did they do a "shell fit" to determine the correct size? A shell fit is where they take the liner out of the boot & have you put your foot into the shell & measure the gap.  If it's the right shell size, then they put the liner in & have you clamp down the buckles to see how it feels on your foot.

BTW, I personally wouldn't buy boots from Ski Market.  They generally don't know quite as much about their products & how to do a proper boot fitting as other ski shops that aren't "big box" stores.  You said you got great service from the salesperson & that's great.  Generally, however, they're just pushing product out the door, not necessarily assisting you in finding the right boot for YOU.

I'd recommend visiting Alpine Haus in Wethersfield or Competitive Edge Ski & Bike in East Longmeadow, Holyoke or Hadley, MA to see if they can find a boot for you.  Maybe it will be the same models you're looking at but at least you'll know then that these are the right ones for you after trying on others.

BTW, I went to Alpine Haus yesterday & picked up some new boots for myself.  I was very pleased with their service & knowledge of how to do a proper boot fitting.  These guys know what their doing & I could tell that right away.  Plus, they only charge $120 for a custom footbed if you buy the boots from them.  These normally run anywhere from $150-200 so its a good savings.

Getting a proper bootfitting is so important but it can take some time too.  My advice: don't try to rush the decision.  Try various boots from different shops & determine which boot feels the best for you.  Then you can have custom footbeds made, if you're so inclined, or other modifications to the boot so that it feels perfect for you.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Brian- thanks for the input. That's what I'm leaning toward. There is actually a master boot fitter in avon named Dave Newman. He's much closer to us and did a great job on Tim's boots. Tim is going to give him a call and set up a meeting.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 27, 2008)

Randi tried on several other boots from several different Mfr. The Technica boots were the best fit. The other line she tried (Salamon & Lange) all had to low of a volume for her foot. We have to go back to Ski Market to try on the V2 8's when they come in, and I am trying to set up an appointment with Dave Newman, he runs that shop and is also a Master Boot fitter. 

I am glad you have had good luck with Competitive edge, but we purchase Randi's current boots that past fall from the Holyoke shop and those guys know nothing! Thats why we are buying new boots 5 months later.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Brian- thanks for the input. That's what I'm leaning toward. There is actually a master boot fitter in avon named Dave Newman. He's much closer to us and did a great job on Tim's boots. Tim is going to give him a call and set up a meeting.



Going to a boot fitter does make sense, but there has to be customer feedback on what type terrain you like, what level and so on. From my POV, I would be leary of a fitter telling me what I need with out this feedback, might as well go to ski market to get that info. 

Another thing to keep in mind is this forward lean, if you want to get better in the bumps. A simple test is to get into a squat with the ski boots on a level floor; quads parallel to the floor and to maintain balance, if can't stay balanced then you won't be able to do that in the bumps.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Going to a boot fitter does make sense, but there has to be customer feedback on what type terrain you like, what level and so on. From my POV, I would be leary of a fitter telling me what I need with out this feedback, might as well go to ski market to get that info.



Have you ever been to a bootfitter? Did you have a bad experience, because you seem pretty anti-bootfitter. Any good bootfitter is going to have a conversation with you about what skier type you are and what kind of skiing you do. And then make recommendations for balance and canting.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Did you have a bad experience, because you seem pretty anti-bootfitter.



Not anti boot fitter, I said it makes sense. 

Just anti cuff neutral b/c of the absorption factor when bumping.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Not anti boot fitter, I said it makes sense.
> 
> Just anti cuff neutral b/c of the absorption factor when bumping.



It's not cuff neutral it's whats best for body. And unless you are a comp bumper or that's all you want to do, why would you set up your boots to be only good at one thing?


----------



## RISkier (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Brian- thanks for the input. That's what I'm leaning toward. There is actually a master boot fitter in avon named Dave Newman. He's much closer to us and did a great job on Tim's boots. Tim is going to give him a call and set up a meeting.



I think going to a master boot fitter is a good call.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It's not cuff neutral it's whats best for body. And unless you are a comp bumper or that's all you want to do, why would you set up your boots to be only good at one thing?



As I said before, they have int boots with various adjustment, remember my Dalbello comment? Maybe I did not make myself clear, having these options IMO  makes sense. 

Also, I'm just pointing out another aspect or consideration of balance in the fore/aft dimension during the absorption part. Again, having a boot with these adjustment can be tailor to the body.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Randi tried on several other boots from several different Mfr. The Technica boots were the best fit. The other line she tried (Salamon & Lange) all had to low of a volume for her foot. We have to go back to Ski Market to try on the V2 8's when they come in, and I am trying to set up an appointment with Dave Newman, he runs that shop and is also a Master Boot fitter.
> 
> I am glad you have had good luck with Competitive edge, but we purchase Randi's current boots that past fall from the Holyoke shop and those guys know nothing! Thats why we are buying new boots 5 months later.



Good.  I'm glad to hear she tried on boots from other manufacturers.  Sounds like the Tecnica boots are the ones for her!  I'm also glad to hear that you are going to a Master Bootfitter.  Well worth it IMHO.

Actually, I have not had any experience with boots at the Holyoke Competitive Edge store.  I merely mentioned them as another option for trying on different boots.  The people at the East Longmeadow store where I usually do business are pretty knowledgeable about boots but it can depend on who you talk to.  I don't blame you for being pissed.  Did you consider going back there & saying "These boots you sold me are crap, you gotta make it right."  Probably a pointless exercise but I never like to let a store off the hook if they've done me wrong.

As to your original question, I would lean towards the stiffer boots if they are comfortable & not too stiff for Randi when she tries them on.  If her skiing ability is improving, the stiffer flex will be more useful as she progresses.  I'd defintiely ask Dave Newman what he thinks about the flex differential in the 2 boots, however.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> The only advice I can offer is to try them out side by side and compare.  Then again, remember that my boots suck and don't fit right.  So take my advice for what it's worth...



Understand too that how stiff or soft a boot feels in the warm ski shop is going to be a lot different than when it's cold on the snow. I even feel a big difference in stiffness between cold winter days and warm spring days.



jack97 said:


> Another thing to keep in mind is this forward lean, if you want to get better in the bumps. A simple test is to get into a squat with the ski boots on a level floor; quads parallel to the floor and to maintain balance, if can't stay balanced then you won't be able to do that in the bumps.



All this talk about forward lean/cuff neutral/minor difference in boot stiffness is probably a bit overkill in Marge's case. She's going to need 2 or 3 more seasons in the bumps before any of this is really going to matter all that much (please don't take offense, Marge; just keeping it real). After talking with her about it on Friday night, her biggest issue right now is stabilizing the heel. If she can get in a proper fitting all mountain boot (shell sized, fore/aft balanced, properly canted, etc.), with a custom footbed, her skiing will improve. After a few more seasons and once she's taking a direct line in the bumps with A&E, etc., she'll be in a better position to focus on these other things. With that said, go with the stiffer boot which you will grow into, and will hold up better during the warm days ahead as well as provide some stability when you're out of the bumps. Like Brian said, I don't think we're talking about race-level stiffness here.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> All this talk about forward lean/cuff neutral/minor difference in boot stiffness is probably a bit overkill in Marge's case. She's going to need 2 or 3 more seasons in the bumps before any of this is really going to matter all that much (please don't take offense, Marge; just keeping it real).




Hmm, so get another boot in 2-3 seasons, I figure most people would want to keep them longer, maybe I'm just frugal.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> All this talk about forward lean/cuff neutral/minor difference in boot stiffness is probably a bit overkill in Marge's case. She's going to need 2 or 3 more seasons in the bumps before any of this is really going to matter all that much (please don't take offense, Marge; just keeping it real).



I know, we just kinda took it off into our own direction, sorry Marge.



Greg said:


> After talking with her about it on Friday night, her biggest issue right now is stabilizing the heel. If she can get in a proper fitting all mountain boot (shell sized, fore/aft balanced, properly canted, etc.), with a custom footbed, her skiing will improve. After a few more seasons and once she's taking a direct line in the bumps with A&E, etc., she'll be in a better position to focus on these other things. With that said, go with the stiffer boot which you will grow into, and will hold up better during the warm days ahead as well as provide some stability when you're out of the bumps. Like Brian said, I don't think we're talking about race-level stiffness here.



That's pretty much what I was trying to get across at the start. I guess I didn't do such a good job.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Hmm, so get another boot in 2-3 seasons, I figure most people would want to keep them longer, maybe I'm just frugal.



Not necessarily saying that. What I am saying is that knowing how she skis, she will need a couple more season before any of these higher level "tweaks" mean much. And in all likelihood, any properly fitted upper intermediate/lower advanced level boot that doesn't allow for any heel lift will be fine for her, even well beyond 3 seasons.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Hmm, so get another boot in 2-3 seasons, I figure most people would want to keep them longer, maybe I'm just frugal.



Most of us do, but if she's advancing quickly she'll want to balance getting a boot to grow into (skill wise) that also isn't too much for her right now. In 2-3 years she may want something more advanced.


----------



## hammer (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> After talking with her about it on Friday night, her biggest issue right now is stabilizing the heel. If she can get in a proper fitting all mountain boot (shell sized, fore/aft balanced, properly canted, etc.), with a custom footbed, her skiing will improve.


Not sure about everyone else's experiences, but I know that in my case having a good custom footbed helped a lot in getting my foot (including my heel) stable in the boot.

I actually didn't pay too much attention to forward lean when I first selected my current boots...getting the fit right for my foot type (low instep and narrow foot/heel) was more important. Once I had them for a while I did notice more forward lean in the boots than the ones I had previously, but Jeff did do a fore/aft balance check so I figured I was fine there.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Most of us do, but if she's advancing quickly she'll want to balance getting a boot to grow into (skill wise) that also isn't too much for her right now. In 2-3 years she may want something more advanced.



Of course, in 2-3 years she could be a-breedin' 

Then she'd be better off with the softer flex, until the kiddos are up and flown the coop. 


Right Tim? :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Of course, in 2-3 years she could be a-breedin'
> 
> Then she'd be better off with the softer flex, until the kiddos are up and flown the coop.
> 
> ...



Well she'll need new boots then anyway. Womens feet change a lot during pregnancy.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Well she'll need new boots then anyway. Womens feet change a lot during pregnancy.



Yep, that happened to my niece, she had to go bigger in width and length.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Of course, in 2-3 years she could be a-breedin'
> 
> Then she'd be better off with the softer flex, until the kiddos are up and flown the coop.
> 
> ...



I will end you.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I will end you.



Keep doin' all that thrusting and I don't see how it could be avoidable.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I'd recommend visiting Alpine Haus in Wethersfield or Competitive Edge Ski & Bike in East Longmeadow, Holyoke or Hadley, MA to see if they can find a boot for you.  Maybe it will be the same models you're looking at but at least you'll know then that these are the right ones for you after trying on others.
> 
> BTW, I went to Alpine Haus yesterday & picked up some new boots for myself.  I was very pleased with their service & knowledge of how to do a proper boot fitting.  These guys know what their doing & I could tell that right away.  Plus, they only charge $120 for a custom footbed if you buy the boots from them.  These normally run anywhere from $150-200 so its a good savings.



Alpine Haus is my shop!  I live about 1 mile from there.  Glad to hear you got good service from the boot fitter because I was thinking of going there soon.  Looks like most everything is 30% off right now.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> Alpine Haus is my shop!  I live about 1 mile from there.  Glad to hear you got good service from the boot fitter because I was thinking of going there soon.  Looks like most everything is 30% off right now.



I didn't realize you were so close. Wethersfield, or Rotten Hill?

Its my shop as well. Dusty, Sam and Tom are really good with the boots. I'm sure some of the others are as well, but they're the guys the wife and I have dealt with, boot-wise. Eric made my footbeds, but I haven't seen him in a long while...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> I didn't realize you were so close. Wethersfield, or Rotten Hill?
> 
> Its my shop as well. Dusty, Sam and Tom are really good with the boots. I'm sure some of the others are as well, but they're the guys the wife and I have dealt with, boot-wise. Eric made my footbeds, but I haven't seen him in a long while...




Wethersfield.  Old Wethersfied to be exact.  I like to differentiate myself from the rest of the town. :smile:


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> Alpine Haus is my shop!  I live about 1 mile from there.  Glad to hear you got good service from the boot fitter because I was thinking of going there soon.  Looks like most everything is 30% off right now.





Paul said:


> Its my shop as well. Dusty, Sam and Tom are really good with the boots. I'm sure some of the others are as well, but they're the guys the wife and I have dealt with, boot-wise. Eric made my footbeds, but I haven't seen him in a long while...



Yep. I had a very good experience.  Sam did the bootfitting with me & he was very knowledgeable & helpful.  I'll be going back on Saturday to do the custom footbed thing.  I already spent almost 2 hours at the shop deciding on the best boot & I didn't have anymore time.  Plus, it would have meant I had to leave my boots for a day or so for them to complete the process.  That wasn't going to work for me because I want to use the new boots tomorrow on a powder day (hopefully).  I picked up a pair of Nordica Speedmachine 10s at 30% off.  Good prices right now.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> Wethersfield.  Old Wethersfied to be exact.  I like to differentiate myself from the rest of the town. :smile:



Ah... We get that here, with the Middle Haddam elitists. :wink:

I worked with quite a few people from Moldy Wethersfield, used to go and get all blottoed at that bar right in the center, near the FD. Can't think of the name for some insane reason....


----------



## 2knees (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Ah... We get that here, with the Middle Haddam elitists. :wink:
> 
> I worked with quite a few people from Moldy Wethersfield, used to go and get all blottoed at that bar right in the center, near the FD. Can't think of the name for some insane reason....



no shit.  Its the Olde Town Tavern.  I've been banned from there since 1994.  My name is still on the wall as someone not to be served!


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Yep. I had a very good experience.  Sam did the bootfitting with me & he was very knowledgeable & helpful.  I'll be going back on Saturday to do the custom footbed thing.  I already spent almost 2 hours at the shop deciding on the best boot & I didn't have anymore time.  Plus, it would have meant I had to leave my boots for a day or so for them to complete the process.  That wasn't going to work for me because I want to use the new boots tomorrow on a powder day (hopefully).  I picked up a pair of Nordica Speedmachine 10s at 30% off.  Good prices right now.



Nice! Yeah, we hit the Prez Day special and my wife got a pair of Technica Attivas for under $200. 
Sam is a really good guy. 

Hell, I got my Vento 10s there last year for just over $200.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> no shit.  Its the Olde Town Tavern.  I've been banned from there since 1994.  My name is still on the wall as someone not to be served!



D'OH!!!! That's it. No idea why I was drawing a blank on that...


Got thrown out twice myself, would've been around '95-''96 ish.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> Alpine Haus is my shop!  I live about 1 mile from there.  Glad to hear you got good service from the boot fitter because I was thinking of going there soon.  Looks like most everything is 30% off right now.





madskier6 said:


> Yep. I had a very good experience.  Sam did the bootfitting with me & he was very knowledgeable & helpful.  I'll be going back on Saturday to do the custom footbed thing.  I already spent almost 2 hours at the shop deciding on the best boot & I didn't have anymore time.  Plus, it would have meant I had to leave my boots for a day or so for them to complete the process.  That wasn't going to work for me because I want to use the new boots tomorrow on a powder day (hopefully).  I picked up a pair of Nordica Speedmachine 10s at 30% off.  Good prices right now.



Alpine Haus is just about the only semi-legit ski shop in central CT. My feeling at the time was that while they are an ABB shop, the techs only had limited experience. That was a few years ago so they've probably improved. They also did Superfeet foot beds which I didn't like. InstaPrints are better by a mile. Request those if they do them.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Alpine Haus is just about the only semi-legit ski shop in central CT. My feeling at the time was that while they are an ABB shop, the techs only had limited experience. That was a few years ago so they've probably improved. They also did Superfeet foot beds which I didn't like. InstaPrints are better by a mile. Request those if they do them.



InstaPrints is what Sam pulled out yesterday to do my footbeds.  They must have wised up!


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> InstaPrints is what Sam pulled out yesterday to do my footbeds.  They must have wised up!



Dusty was telling me a few days ago that he's looking into a few new options based on what he saw at the recent trade shows in Vegas.


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Well she'll need new boots then anyway. Womens feet change a lot during pregnancy.


YUP.  After 2 pregnancies, my boots aren't right at all.  Can't buckle the feet at all; the shins barely.  So that is a legitimate consideration if there is any chance of pregnancy in the next several years.  The boots probably won't be fit after it, unfortunately.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

Baby Marge:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Baby Marge:



. . .


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Baby Marge:



NIIIIIICE!!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

I hate you both right now.


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder if the baby will grow up to be a storm trooper or a ninja?


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

:lol: You guys are so BAAAAAAAAAAD! :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wonder if the baby will grow up to be a storm trooper or a ninja?



/gasp

Not you too man


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I wonder if the baby will grow up to be a storm trooper or a ninja?



Ninja Trooper:


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ninja Trooper:



Sweet! 8) That's one bad ass kid.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I hate you both right now.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Tim. You started another award winning thread...


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I hate you both right now.



Ahh c'mon. You know you want to come over to the dark side!

(Dark Side = Kids and poop in bathtubs) :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Ahh c'mon. You know you want to come over to the dark side!
> 
> (Dark Side = Kids and poop in bathtubs) :lol:



LOL I'm all set with that, thanks xD


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

I could be a real jerk, and tell you that at 27 (and my wife was 24) we said the same thing about kids that you do. 

2 years later, Karma kicked me Squah in the nutz!!



Kids happen, they're a punishment bestowed upon you for prior transgressions.




But they're cute lil' buggers...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> I could be a real jerk, and tell you that at 27 (and my wife was 24) we said the same thing about kids that you do.
> 
> 2 years later, Karma kicked me Squah in the nutz!!
> 
> ...



/No


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> /No



That's cool. I didn't have my first kid until 35 and my wife is my age. No rush.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## MR. evil (Feb 27, 2008)

everytime I start an innocent thread with a legit questions it snow balls into to something like this.

For those of you not sure what I mean check out the 'camcorder advice' thread and the 'ski pole lenght thread'........:roll:


----------



## Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> everytime I start an innocent thread with a legit questions it snow balls into to something like this.



Yeah, but luckily only after you get your answer, right?


----------



## jack97 (Feb 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> everytime I start an innocent thread with a legit questions it snow balls into to something like this.
> 
> For those of you not sure what I mean check out the 'camcorder advice' thread and the 'ski pole lenght thread'........:roll:



I think you should refrain from asking such polarizing questions.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Wa-loaf. Paul. I hope you are still planning on making it to Ascutney on the 8th. Really. Let's all ski together. It'll be great fun. I look forward to riding the chair lift with you both.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Wa-loaf. Paul. I hope you are still planning on making it to Ascutney on the 8th. Really. Let's all ski together. It'll be great fun. I look forward to riding the chair lift with you both.



Oh yea I'm still coming. Might come with Reefer or another guy from my WA ski team.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Wa-loaf. Paul. I hope you are still planning on making it to Ascutney on the 8th. Really. Let's all ski together. It'll be great fun. I look forward to riding the chair lift with you both.



No way in Hell am I sharing a chair with you. Marc's still nursing his wounds.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Good. That way I can throw you down the mounta.....errr...enjoy a pleasant and uneventful day of skiing with you. Yes, that's right... uneventful...


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> everytime I start an innocent thread with a legit questions it snow balls into to something like this.
> 
> For those of you not sure what I mean check out the 'camcorder advice' thread and the 'ski pole lenght thread'........:roll:



Hey man, I gave some good advice in the camcorder thread, and this one, before the hooligans interrupted....


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 27, 2008)

Jeeze Marge, I didn't know you were violent. You seemed nice enough when I met you at Hunter. I guess I'll have to tone down the baby jokes for a bit. :lol:


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Jeeze Marge, I didn't know you were violent. You seemed nice enough when I met you at Hunter. I guess I'll have to tone down the baby jokes for a bit. :lol:



SRSLY, I heard she beat the crap outta Marc. that and her husband's a ninja....


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Marc just needed to be schooled a bit. By my fists.


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Marc just needed to be schooled a bit. By my fists.



Oh, well then in _that_ case.....:roll:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't let the girlish demeanor fool you, Marge has mad ninja skills of her own...  I've seen them in action...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh don't tell stories! Marc's just trying to spread propaganda because he's jealous of how cool I am. I'm really super nice


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2008)

She never beat me up.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> She never beat me up.



See! Thanks Carrie


----------



## Paul (Feb 27, 2008)

severine said:


> She never beat me up.





MRGisevil said:


> See! Thanks Carrie



O YA like I'm gonna believe the ya-ya sisterhood over a do0d on this one.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> O YA like I'm gonna believe the ya-ya sisterhood over a do0d on this one.




pfftfftttt.... ya ya sisterhood > u


On a more serious, less hi-jacky note... Tim's going to call Dave at Ski Market. With any luck we might head there tonight to check out the boots that are on order and see how they feel.

My real question: I know nothing of these "flex ratings" of which you all speak. Is there really going to be a significant difference if I move up by ten points?


----------



## hammer (Feb 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> My real question: I know nothing of these "flex ratings" of which you all speak. Is there really going to be a significant difference if I move up by ten points?


I think it depends on brand, but FWIW I don't remember a significant difference between the Tecnica Diablo Spark and Diablo Flame when I tried each on and they had a 10 point difference in the flex rating.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> My real question: I know nothing of these "flex ratings" of which you all speak. Is there really going to be a significant difference if I move up by ten points?



There you go again.....antagonizing the hooligans. flex rating differs from vendor to vendor. Something you have to feel, best in the snow. FWIW, I adjusted my boots for more flex, previous to that with less flex, my ankles would hurt after spending all day in the bumps. There are some who believe that the boot needs some "give" when skiing on a bump trail.


----------



## Paul (Feb 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> pfftfftttt.... ya ya sisterhood > u
> 
> 
> On a more serious, less hi-jacky note... Tim's going to call Dave at Ski Market. With any luck we might head there tonight to check out the boots that are on order and see how they feel.
> ...



I would doubt it. Like has been said earlier (if you wade through the muck and Wa-Loaf and Jack's pissing contest:wink It really is all going to come-down to how they feel. I seriously doubt you'll tell much of a difference in the store especially. You may feel a difference on the hill though.

I would just go with the one that feels most comfortable. If, a year or two or three from now, you decide you need something more aggressive, then move-up. 

Another thing, no offence here, you look a hell of a lot better in the bumps than I do, but after watching the vids, I would say you're still "getting your feet wet" this goes for the trees as well. Don't complicate things. Use the boot that feels most comfortable so you can concentrate more on improving your technique, and worry about your gear less.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Paul said:


> I would doubt it. Like has been said earlier (if you wade through the muck and Wa-Loaf and Jack's pissing contest:wink It really is all going to come-down to how they feel. I seriously doubt you'll tell much of a difference in the store especially. You may feel a difference on the hill though.
> 
> I would just go with the one that feels most comfortable. If, a year or two or three from now, you decide you need something more aggressive, then move-up.
> 
> Another thing, no offence here, you look a hell of a lot better in the bumps than I do, but after watching the vids, I would say you're still "getting your feet wet" this goes for the trees as well. Don't complicate things. Use the boot that feels most comfortable so you can concentrate more on improving your technique, and worry about your gear less.




None taken- this is the first season I have tried bumps or trees that weren't spaced thirty feet apart from each other. I don't tend to spend too much time worrying about gear- I know I'm not at a level where it matters terribly just yet. I'm just a bit concerned about the boots because the last ones really didn't work out at all and I don't want to shell out a couple hundred bucks for the same thing to happen again.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm just a bit concerned about the boots because the last ones really didn't work out at all and I don't want to shell out a couple hundred bucks for the same thing to happen again.


 
Comfort first, but if you have the choice, look for ones that have adjustments. Just make sure Mrevil gets the operation.... if you know what I mean.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Met with Dave Newman and picked up the Attiva v2.8s. He spent a good amount of time making sure I was in the right boot and, despite my lack of experience, I would send someone to him in a heart beat. Great guy. Much better experience than my last boot purchase.

Guess tomorrow will be the real test.


----------



## severine (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck!  Glad to hear you've had 2 good experiences with a local bootfitter.  When I finally replace mine, that's going to be the tough part.  Hard to make a trip 4-5 hrs north just for boots, KWIM?

Have fun testing them out!


----------



## jack97 (Feb 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> ... picked up the Attiva v2.8s.



Seems like a nice boot, did you get the detachable heel lift? If so, how does that feel with and without it?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 29, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Seems like a nice boot, did you get the detachable heel lift? If so, how does that feel with and without it?



Felt a little awkward with it in, so I took it out. Feels a lot more natural that way- for me, at least.


----------



## severine (Mar 1, 2008)

How were your new boots out in the real world?


----------

